# 0800-098-8906 Yahoo helpline number for UK.



## jjwatson (Jun 8, 2014)

0800-098-8906 Yahoo helpline number for UK.
Is this the right number to Call for Yahoo email issue in UK,
I think my email account is being hacked, some one is using my email account, so is this the right number to call on to get my yahoo email account secured.
_Removed_


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Can't answer on the UK phone number, but posting the addy on the net is a sure way to become a target of a spammers if not a outright attack.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

just change your password


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Have a look at these two links to increase the security of your account

https://en-maktoob.help.yahoo.com/kb/yahoo-account/account-hacked-sln2090.html?impressions=true

https://io.help.yahoo.com/contact/index?page=contact&locale=en_JO&y=PROD_ACCT#


----------

